
Show HN: Cloudconnect, took me 1 yr to complete, need feedback to improve - sanketbajoria
https://github.com/sanketbajoria/cloudconnect
======
sanketbajoria
Powerful cloud-oriented client allow you to connect to various instances and
applications via secure (SSH) tunnel & RDP

Features

Segregate instances under different profiles and workspaces for better
management

Ability to connect with AWS

Connect to applications such as SSH, Scullog, Docker Machine, RDP & any custom
Http/Https application

Create a forward and reverse tunnel

Share application safely with other, without sharing any connection detail of
real instances

Secure workspace with strong encryption

------
tsprogrammer
Looking through source code. Find that, there is no typescript support for it.
I am planning to fork it, and provide type support.

~~~
sanketbajoria
Good Idea. Please feel free to fork it. And, let me know, if you need any
support from my side

------
jscoder99
Look promising.. will give it a try

------
mldecoder
Awesome work

